
Tout est Terrible - craigkerstiens
https://ferd.ca/tout-est-terrible.html
======
grawprog
I made a mistake the other day that cost about $500 in damage because our
machines work in both imperial and metric measurements. Turns out 20mm/min is
only about 1.5 ipm. And there's a big difference between 20 ipm and 1.5 ipm.
Like sparks flying everywhere shit melting kind of difference.

